# MARK VII Viper from BSG! Seen this?



## brundelfly (May 10, 2006)

www.fmmodelco.com


Its 18 inches long and over 48 parts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice! But too big. I'm waiting for Moebius to do a 1/48 in styrene.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I think the scale is right on the money. Thanks for the link. I may have to pop for one of these.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

At the rate the C&D's are flying I am surprised this hasn't been hit yet...

Nice, but like JohnP I'll wait...


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm not going to knock Moebius ever... but you're not comparing apples to apples on this. The F&M Viper is a whole other league. It's a work of art, by gosh!...
It's in scale with the other MKII. They're some of the best kits I've ever seen in twenty years in this hobby!


KK


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John P said:


> Nice! But too big. I'm waiting for Moebius to do a 1/48 in styrene.


I thought the Moebius kits were going to be 1/32 scale?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OMG, you're right!
I didn't realize the Mk 7 was so mich bigger then the original.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

hold the phone - they're releasing nu BSG kits??? When? Where?


----------



## brundelfly (May 10, 2006)

*Vipers*

Yes, there is a MARK II Viper coming out soon.

It retails for 24.99 and the resin one we sell retails for 300.
Besides...ours is "Studio Scale" which is the scale the model niche we chase prefers to build in.

Do You REALLY think we are a threat to MOEBIUS MODELS? 


Gosh I would hope not. However,..ya never know. We are going to induce a self C & D once the new Mark II is available.
To be honest, we are anxious to move onto other projects. We are currently doing the SN JEDI ATST (Studio Scale), and we are working on the Slave 1.
I preorderd the Mo' Mark II. I cant wait to get it.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Well regardless of threats to anyone...Your MKvII is beautiful!! Spot on! I wish you well with it.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Here's how big the "real thing" is:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/2769201615/in/set-72157606775120305/


----------



## brundelfly (May 10, 2006)

The-Nightsky said:


> Well regardless of threats to anyone...Your MKvII is beautiful!! Spot on! I wish you well with it.


Thank you so much! Very nice of you.

They were both just fun to do. Now that MB is making so many cool kits, we can go back to being builders.

To be honest, I hate making kits. Just not worth it.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

brundelfly said:


> Yes, there is a MARK II Viper coming out soon.
> 
> It retails for 24.99 and the resin one we sell retails for 300.
> Besides...ours is "Studio Scale" which is the scale the model niche we chase prefers to build in.
> ...


How can a CG model be 'studio scale' when the term applies to miniatures that are recreated in the same scale as the original studio models.

In this case, the only 'studio scale' viper would be the full size props.

That is a beautiful model, but I'm hoping moebius does one in 1/32.
I prefer my models in standard scales.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe it will be in 1/32 scale in line with Revell's TOS Colonial Viper. And correct me if I'm wrong, I heard that there will also be a Raider and Raptor then followed by the new Galactica .... all scheduled for 2010.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ryoga said:


> I believe it will be in 1/32 scale in line with Revell's TOS Colonial Viper. And correct me if I'm wrong, I heard that there will also be a Raider and Raptor then followed by the new Galactica .... all scheduled for 2010.


As I understand it (and I could be wrong) the only official announcements from Moebius were the Viper MkII, Galactica, and a 1/6 scale Cylon Centurion, and that any other BSG kits at this point (including the Viper MkVII) were in the "possible, but not definite" category.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> How can a CG model be 'studio scale' when the term applies to miniatures that are recreated in the same scale as the original studio models.
> 
> In this case, the only 'studio scale' viper would be the full size props.


You know what he's talking about, especially since he put "Studio Scale" in quotes as he did. 

For those who don't know, Studio Scale generally means a model in 1/24 scale when fighter-sized craft are talked about. It's not always the case, but the vast majority of Studio Scale models out there which are fighter craft - or similar - come out to roughly 1/24 scale.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought one of Frank's 1/24 Mark II Vipers with the Starbuck figure last year, it's one of the nicest garage kits I've ever purchased in terms of accuracy and casting quality. If the Mk VII is half as nice, it'll be an impressive kit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> You know what he's talking about, especially since he put "Studio Scale" in quotes as he did.
> 
> For those who don't know, Studio Scale generally means a model in 1/24 scale when fighter-sized craft are talked about. It's not always the case, but the vast majority of Studio Scale models out there which are fighter craft - or similar - come out to roughly 1/24 scale.


I do know what he's talking about.

I'm just opposed to the term in cases like this.

Its either a model built in the same scale as the studio subject its supposed to represent or its not.


----------

